
"US recession may be good for Indian IT" - nreece
http://www.rediff.com/money/2008/jan/28murthy.htm
======
nandan
I am not so sure this reasoning will hold given the highly price elastic
nature of the demand for IT. In other words, will US companies look to spend
as much on IT in a recession?

